# Just brought home my 2015 CTD!



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

Well, the car came in over the weekend but I didn't get back into town till late last night so I finished the paperwork and brought her home today. I easily peeled off the silly pinstripes in the garage and am doing a full paint correction this weekend provided the weather holds out. I filled it up at the local Shell station on the way home so we'll see how the mileage is (I'm on Fuelly already). I love it so far except for two small details.

1) The Pioneer 'up level' sound system is a total let down. I've filled with the settings some but so far am extremely disappointed in it. My previous car was a 2015 Camry XSE with the JBL surround system that really was awesome.

2) The center console storage bin is much smaller than what I'm used to. 

Other than that, nothing but smiles here!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats, it's a great car!


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Love the color!

Yeah, I don't get it, why they put the pinstripes on. What a waste. I agree with you on the Pioneer sound system. Our 2011 Cruze sounds just as good. Maybe I'm missing something. I even adjusted all the tone controls to get the best sound I could.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14:


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Congratulations on your new purchase, the driving pleasure continues long after the newness has worn off. Nearly three years old now and I still love mine.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats! If your experience is anything like mine, you will love it! I have a friend with an LT Cruze with the Pioneer and I thought it sounded worse than the stock system, plus you lose the top storage bin. I keep my nav unit in there, it's a perfect place for it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cammyfive said:


> Well, the car came in over the weekend but I didn't get back into town till late last night so I finished the paperwork and brought her home today. I easily peeled off the silly pinstripes in the garage and am doing a full paint correction this weekend provided the weather holds out. I filled it up at the local Shell station on the way home so we'll see how the mileage is (I'm on Fuelly already). I love it so far except for two small details.
> 
> 1) The Pioneer 'up level' sound system is a total let down. I've filled with the settings some but so far am extremely disappointed in it. My previous car was a 2015 Camry XSE with the JBL surround system that really was awesome.
> 
> ...


Hi Cammyfive, 

Congrats and welcome to forum! She's beautiful! 

We definitely appreciate the feedback, and we are happy to hear that you love the vehicle. Feel free to let me know if you would like her build sheet or if you have any additional questions. Just send your VIN over to me in a private message. :th_dblthumb2:

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats! I would have to agree. Those pinstripes are pretty rough.


----------



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I'm just crossing my fingers so I can give her a full detail this weekend if the weather holds out!


----------



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

BlueTopaz said:


> Love the color!
> 
> Yeah, I don't get it, why they put the pinstripes on. What a waste. I agree with you on the Pioneer sound system. Our 2011 Cruze sounds just as good. Maybe I'm missing something. I even adjusted all the tone controls to get the best sound I could.


Hey, neighbor! Im in Durham, not too far from Goldsboro all things considered. I messed with it a little this morning during my commute and it sounds sligthly better but still doesn't come close to the depth and tightness of the JBL in my Camry. Oh well, a small annoyance that can be remedied via the aftermarket if I so choose.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

congrats on the new buy, im also in the same new diesel powered boat. kind of glad the 9 speaker system isn't fantastic. I was kicking myself for not holding out and getting one that had it


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I looked all over to find a Cruze Diesel with the Pioneer system. Personally I'm glad I have it. The stock radio has no soul to it, sounds like a tin radio IMHO.

I originally was not impressed with it, but after some playing around, I have grown to like it for the most part.

The Pioneer system isn't nearly as good as the Sony system I had on my 13 Focus ST though and if you have anyone in the backseat you really can't crank it up since it's just woofers in the back.


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Great car hope you luv it as i luv :eusa_clap:mine


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Congrats, it's a great car! I got the same color but I didn't get pinstripes:angry: Can I buy your pinstripes since you don't want them or did you throw them away already ? LOL


----------

